# I want to adopt a sulcata tortoise in southern CA



## Flex

Hello everyone im looking to adopt a sulcata tortoise doesnt really matter wat size i have a 20 year old tortoise n i had it for 2 yrs so im trying to find it a buddy like i said doesnt matter the size im in inland empire CA but willing to go to OC. , LA countys thank u


----------



## Yvonne G

I hate to shoot you down, Flex, but your existing tortoise is going to be very unhappy if you add a competitor to his territory. A 20 year old tortoise is going to fight off the intruder like crazy, maybe injuring it or even killing it.

Tortoises are not herd animals, they are solitary. And just like a male Jaguar or leopard will chase off any other male cats, so will a male tortoise. Now, if you want to build a second enclosure so both tortoises can have their own territory, go right ahead. There are many sulcatas in rescues looking for homes.


----------



## Flex

Ok kool yea ive owed diferrent types of tortoises for couple if years now but this is my first sulcata but yea i wpuld like to get another one n make a seperate incloser n how can i find tortoise addoption center ? Is it difficult to adopt one from there


----------



## Yvonne G

Do a search for the chapters of california turtle and tortoise club they usually always are looking for homes for sulcatas there are many, many sulcatas looking for homes.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves

Definitely do another complete habitat area. No two ways about that.
Sulcatas do not like to be paired up. Terrible Twos = fight to the finish = death.
Good thing you looked in to it here on TFO. Heed the warning. Two bulldozers together can do much harm.


----------



## Flex

Ok kool thanx everyone for the info i will still keep looking for a tortoise but this time i will put them seperate i wouldnt want them hurting each other


----------



## Zura

Still looking to adopt Sulcatta Tortoises?


----------



## dmmj

If you want a tortoise with a sulcata personality, look at russians, they are often called little sulcatas. Getting another tortoise is a great idea, keeping them seperate is an even better one.


----------



## tanle1988

I have 2 sulcata for adoption, hit me up at 7146421177, im in OC


----------



## Zura

dmmj said:


> If you want a tortoise with a sulcata personality, look at russians, they are often called little sulcatas. Getting another tortoise is a great idea, keeping them seperate is an even better one.


Im not looking to adopt. I hv 2 sulcatta tortoises. Got them when we were living in CA. Now we lived in Wyoming. They are not happy being cooped up like 9 mths coz winter is long here. So me and my husband are thinking abt letting them be adopted to someone living in warm places with a place for them to roam.


----------



## Flex

Yes im interested on the sulcatas i private messages u for more info thanx


----------



## Zura

Hmmm not sure how to post pics here


----------



## Ken A

Flex said:


> Yes im interested on the sulcatas i private messages u for more info thanx


Flex, If Arroyo Grande isn't too far for you (up by Pismo Beach) there is a great Turtle and Tortoise rescue there. Bob has so many sulcatas there in rescue that he will give them away to a good home. Here's their site:
http://turtletortoiserescue.org/

If you get a chance take a tour of the facility. Bob has a 5 acre lot with every breed in there including Galapagos tortoise! He is part of the San Luis Obisop county chapter of CTTC (Calif Turtle and Tortoise Cub)


----------



## tanle1988

Here are my sulcatas


----------



## Kenny Chang

Hi, I live in Chino and have one about 6 years old. I am moving out the area and have to give it up for adoption. Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Flex

Kenny Chang said:


> Hi, I live in Chino and have one about 6 years old. I am moving out the area and have to give it up for adoption. Please let me know if you are interested.


Hello sorry got late response but if u still have the sulcata for adoption im still interested


----------



## PhatNguyen

anyone know where I can adopt a tortoise in DFW area


----------

